# RWD to MINI: How annoying are the FWD characteristics?



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

For those of you who switched from a BMW or other RWD car to the MINI, just how annoying is the torque steer? 

Does the LSD option really alleviate it?

Do you get annoying, power-sapping FWD wheelspin when trying to aggressively accelerate from a stop?

Do you miss the feeling of the car "hunkering down" when you give it a little extra throttle in a turn?


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Plaz said:


> For those of you who switched from a BMW or other RWD car to the MINI, just how annoying is the torque steer?
> 
> Does the LSD option really alleviate it?
> 
> ...


Is someone not happy with his RX8? Has that same someone been reading JST posts about his new Mini 

I've driven the Mini convertible enough to make a pretty good assessment of it - I think it's fantastically fun to drive, it has rapid fire steering and a nice clutch/shifter feel.

Torque steer is going to be there under certain conditions, but here's the thing, the Mini is so short and light, it rotates really nicely quite easily - that little novelty in and of itself makes it waaaay more fun than say, a new 3 series.

Add to that great gas mileage, an active car club culture, the space and snow driving benefits of FWD and you have a winner.

And it's pretty cheap.

So why don't I have one?

Don't know.....:eeps:

Ed


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

:rofl:

I'm very happy with everything about my RX-8.

Except the gas mileage. And gas is getting much more expensive.

I'm just daydreaming. Selling the wife on a car swap would have to be very creative. The gas savings would help, but probably would not be enough. :rofl:

EDIT: And I've also read ff's posts about his MINI experience.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Well, *Thank you Plaz* for resurrecting my day-dream. 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=237968

Argh, they are such cute little blighters...every time I see one I think I'll just have to go down and pick one out to bring home to take care of... Hmmm... Hmmm...34 MPG...Hmmm...


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Plaz said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I'm very happy with everything about my RX-8.
> 
> ...


Search Blueguy's posts about his Mini - he traded his E90 for it.

Ed


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I think the resistance to FWD is way overrated. I had a 2006 MINI S with LSD, swapped out the stock wheels/tires for aftermarket wheels/performance tires, and went to town. Sure it's different but it was never lacking in control or fun. Go to any autocross and watch the MINI's humble almost all of the Bimmers there. I had to let it go when I bought my Cayman S on a whim, but I'm pretty sure there will be another in my future. Since I ordered mine with LSD (a bargain at $500) I don't know how much the car would lack without it.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I think I might need to drive one. :eeps:


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Plaz said:


> I think I might need to drive one. :eeps:


Just to complicate the issue:

Z4 3.0si coupes are now available, brand new, in the mid 30's (thanks to the steep incentives).

I think you need to go drive one of those too.

Ed


----------



## phantombmw (Nov 6, 2007)

My wife recently picked up an 07 Cooper S. It's a great drive, but I have to admit the torque steer off the line is quite a bit to handle. It's actually hard to keep the car straight. Such a fun drive though, I love that car, but I could do without all the torque steer.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

EdCT said:


> Just to complicate the issue:
> 
> Z4 3.0si coupes are now available, brand new, in the mid 30's (thanks to the steep incentives).
> 
> ...


Naah. I need rear seats. Or at least an imitation of some. :rofl:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

phantombmw said:


> My wife recently picked up an 07 Cooper S. It's a great drive, but I have to admit the torque steer off the line is quite a bit to handle. It's actually hard to keep the car straight. Such a fun drive though, I love that car, but I could do without all the torque steer.


Seems to be a consistent criticism. 

Does your wife's S have the LSD?


----------



## gjhsu (Oct 23, 2007)

Plaz said:


> Seems to be a consistent criticism.
> 
> Does your wife's S have the LSD?


I've got an LSD in my S, and it's still torque steery goodness  Sure makes the car feel fast.


----------



## phantombmw (Nov 6, 2007)

Plaz said:


> Seems to be a consistent criticism.
> 
> Does your wife's S have the LSD?


It does not, it's a pretty base S with just the sport package and heated seats and a couple interior bits. Still a great car though.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2007/autos/0711/gallery.2007_best_resale_value_top_10/4.html

:eeps:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

wingspan said:


> http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2007/autos/0711/gallery.2007_best_resale_value_top_10/4.html
> 
> :eeps:


:eeps:

The scary thing is I keep looking at this thing, even though all the fears I have about it have been confirmed repeatedly. :loco:

I need to go drive one.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

wingspan said:


> http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2007/autos/0711/gallery.2007_best_resale_value_top_10/4.html
> 
> :eeps:


I wouldn't put too much stock in that article, the G37's been out for, like, three days and they're already predicting it'll be a strong resale performer :dunno:

There's no rhyme or reason for it.

Ed


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Plaz said:


> :eeps:
> 
> The scary thing is I keep looking at this thing, even though all the fears I have about it have been confirmed repeatedly. :loco:
> 
> I need to go drive one.


I know what you're doing, you're focusing on that one aspect - torque steer, and it's driving you nuts.

Keep in mind all the other benefits: light weight, small size, great steering, gearbox etc - all these things sort of mix and match and dull the one thing you can't sleep at night over....

You could "embrace" the tradition of FWD and remember how phenomenally well Mini's did in the 60's and 70's world rally competitions, and how, even today, some of BMW's top club drivers own minis for themselves.....

Or you could wait for the one series...

Or drive a TT coupe - which _does_ have aback seat, AWD and a huge price tag.

Ed


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

In my experience, the Mini feels like a nice sharp version of a BMW up to about 60%. After that, you have to adjust your driving and face the fact that it's FWD.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> In my experience, the Mini feels like a nice sharp version of a BMW up to about 60%. After that, you have to adjust your driving and face the fact that it's FWD.


Honestly, 60% of a BMW is probably all I need at this point in my life, and in the draconian northeast.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Honestly, 60% of a BMW is probably all I need at this point in my life, and in the draconian northeast.


I'd say more like 80 percent - the Mini vert I've driven feels a lot like a Z4 (and almost nothing at all like an E46).

I also think people make much too much of the fwd vs rwd thing - I've owned many cars of both types and fun is not necessarily tied to the platform - the Mini is sooooo much fun in so many other ways a typical E46 isn't - there really isn't a comparison, IMO.

Ask yourself honestly, what difference would fwd vs rwd make driving on public roads (with the exception of the occasional wet start) :dunno:

Now, otoh, an E46 ZHP is a different story - I know you had a bad experience with the strut towers on your (standard) E46, but a late model E46 ZHP CPO would be an excellent kill for you (unless you just want something different).

Sorry to go off in so many tangents, but I'm selfishly re-living my waffling through you at the moment. :rofl:

Ed


----------

